# Lift Top Coffee Table Design



## Ger19wmu (Jan 3, 2012)

So I have been doing a lot of searching…found two posts here on LJ that went into this idea
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/18504
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/14334

But both of these are fairly old…and I have been searching online and found similar results to the first post, hardware for a lift top table is about 200 bucks or so…......which quite frankly is crazy to me given what it does!

I did find this write up here

but I am wondering how well it will hold up! I guess my question is has anyone else made a lift top table? Or know of somewhere else to get the hardware for a reasonable price? I will go with the write-up linked if I have to…or may try to make my own hardware if need be. I'm also searching craigs list for lift top tables to scavenge the hardware from. Looking for any advice/thoughts/comments/ideas…etc.! Thanks much in advance for the help!


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Jeff and welcome to Lumber jocks.
Your going to find most specialty type hardware expensive. Hopefully if you find one to scavenge the hardware will still be in good condition. You might try posting an ad on Freecycle in your area to try and find one as well.

As to the instructables plans I don't see why you'd have to many problems with it using good hard wood. It may not lift as easy as the spring loaded hardware does.


----------



## Ger19wmu (Jan 3, 2012)

Greg-
Thanks for the input.
You're pretty much right along with my thinking! I will check out Freecycle….hopefully I can find one, just amazing the price they charge for such a simple mechanism.


----------

